# Rip



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

This was my Veilfinned Bristlenose Ancistrus at 2:30 









This is her at 3:00









RIP my dear Pleco.


----------



## Redwings (Dec 22, 2009)

Did you open up the lid at all before he died? If so that is your cause.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Sorry about your loss, but did it just die randomly?


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

yeah he was fine a 230


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

opening the tank lid had nothing to do with your pleco dying.there is another reason for it..


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Redwings said:


> Did you open up the lid at all before he died? If so that is your cause.


Haha what the...


----------



## Cacatuoides (Feb 2, 2009)

Redwing is being a jerk. lol Thats the reason for that comment.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

You guys are all wrong. It died because its life ended.


----------

